# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Кировская область! Присоединяемся!

## Adelma

Дорогие земляки, хотелось бы пообщаться с вами в этой теме. Жду с нетерпением!!!

----------


## Вятушка

Обязательно пообщаемся, если выживем после корпаративов)))) Всех с наступающим Новым годом, удачи и благодарных клиентов!!!!

----------


## Adelma

Как хорошо, что я не одна на форуме с Вятки! Великий край!!! Жду с нетерпением пообщаться!! И вам удачных Новогодних праздников!!!!

----------


## Вятушка

Ещё Лёша Репин есть, жаль, что давно его не видно. Может ты фотку свою вставишь, удобней общаться, когда видишь лицо человека.

----------


## Adelma

у меня никак не получается вставить фото, скорость инета небольшая. смогла только аватарку. как прошли праздники?

----------


## Ольгетра

Всем привет! В вашем полку прибыло))))

----------


## Adelma

Ольгетра, очень приятно)))) Где именно живёшь? В самом Кирове? Как долго ведёшь мероприятия?

----------


## Нина Лаптева

Привет! Я тоже из Кировской области!!!

----------


## ЕленаВас

Знакомимся дальше, я училась и работала в Кирове и в области, прекрасные, добрые воспоминания о той поре! Думаю, что будет приятно посмотреть фильм о Вятке -
http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/dk?st.cm...sion_OpenVideo

----------


## Маслина

Я тоже с Кировской области.но я не тамада.Просто любитель,провожу так сказать домашние юбилеи и праздники. Свадьбу дочери организовала от и до сама. Теперь готовлюсь ко свадьбе племянницы-просят провести второй день.Первый будет в Кирове, второй  в поселке , откуда невеста.

----------

